# Massage in Kowloon Tong?



## sadas

G'd day everybody. 

I am looking for a place to have a massage in Kowloon Tong, preferably not too far from the Kowloon Tong MTR station, and to its east. I don't need a very fancy place, and I am looking for something cheap, if possible. Can anybody help?


----------



## JWilliamson

Well that area is upscale, boy are there some huge mansions there. Many are now converted in schools cause they are so big. You can find cheaper places elsewhere such as: TST, Mong Kok etc. JW


----------



## sadas

Yes, but I work there, and I would like a massage after work (or during lunch break). 

Anybody? Anybody?


----------



## smithfreya

i got home massage in every weekends.... you wanna try?


----------



## sadas

smithfreya said:


> i got home massage in every weekends.... you wanna try?


Yes, why not. How does this work? But can I have it on the week days, not weekends?


----------



## JWilliamson

If you have the money you can have anything you like as long as you find it. JW


----------



## dunmovin

I'm not even going to touch this one..... Yau yat sing is the respectable side of KT


----------



## sadas

JWilliamson said:


> If you have the money you can have anything you like as long as you find it. JW


The problem is that I can't find it. That's why I wrote "I am looking for a place to have a massage in Kowloon Tong, preferably not too far from the Kowloon Tong MTR station, and to its east.”


----------



## JWilliamson

I understand and this issue is common here. No one has directions on where to find something. In most cases you have to hunt for it and it will be out there for you to find.


----------



## dunmovin

sadas said:


> The problem is that I can't find it. That's why I wrote "I am looking for a place to have a massage in Kowloon Tong, preferably not too far from the Kowloon Tong MTR station, and to its east.”


go do some reseach in Fa Yuen st. One stop down on the mtr(Prince Edward).. not the market


----------



## dunmovin

dunmovin said:


> go do some reseach in Fa Yuen st. One stop down on the mtr(Prince Edward).. not the market





I should have REALLY left this alone


----------



## sadas

dunmovin said:


> go do some reseach in Fa Yuen st. One stop down on the mtr(Prince Edward).. not the market


Thanks. :clap2: 

But still, quite far from Kownloon Tong MTR. Do you know anything nearer? :confused2:


----------



## smithfreya

*Massage*

I got their number and you can have this in weekdays too... ****


----------



## sadas

smithfreya said:


> I got their number and you can have this in weekdays too... ****


Sorry, the number didn't make it. I have to go somewhere to get that massage, I can't get it at home, so a walk-in place would be best. 

You can send me a private message with that number? And explain how much they charge for what? I would appreciate that!! Thanks!


----------

